# GSG Offers New Magna Colours PVC Free Inks



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG recently added the Magna Colours AquaPlas CMJ series of high solids, water-based inks, which are designed for printing colored cotton, polyester, or blended shirts. The series offers excellent opacity and a soft hand. 

The inks are free from PVC, phthalates, alkylphenol ethoxylates (APEO), and formaldehyde. The series includes two bases. 

Magna AquaPlas White CMJ is a ready-made white opaque paste. It can be used as an underbase, a white, or pigmented to achieve pastel shades.

Magna AquaPlas Neutral CMJ is a ready-made clear opaque base that can be used as a print base on white or light colors with the inclusion of up to 12% MagnaPrint® Eco pigments. It also can be printed on the top of a flash cured AquaPlas White CMJ underbase to achieve bright shades on dark backgrounds.

The bases are compatible with each other and can be mixed in any ratio to achieve the required brightness of print.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

